# Golden pup?



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

do you guys think this little girl is a golden? Shes in a shelter in SC and a friend of mine sent me the picture and story... I sent it to our rescue to see what she says was just curious what you guys thought..










An elderly gentleman brought her to the shelter.. she had been thrown out of a car passing by and she has a couple broken toes and will go back to vet on friday for a follow up...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's a cutie, but I think her ears aren't totally Golden. Maybe collie or husky, her eyes have a little something husky about them. I bet she gets adopted quickly, cute puppies like her usually do.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like a retriever mix to me. What a cutie! I'll bet she is a smart one!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I agree..the ears just don't look right for a golden pup..but she is a sweetheart..


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

When I first saw the pic it reminded me of a husky in the face. Very cute....I'm sure it won't be long before someone takes her...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks guys... wasnt sure about her ears either. and her face in general... and you are right shes really cute!!! and will be adopted really quick.. you should have seen all of the dogs on the email she came with... breaks your heart..

Paws to the Rescue here in SC is actually taking donations from people and paying for HW test for the dogs in the shelters before they try and find rescues to take them. Its a great organization. And it helps place them faster if you can tell the rescue they are HW positive...


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks very much like a Collie X Golden puppy I saw on a walk, but I agree the eyes look like one of a husky, probably isn't though. 

I'm sure she will get adopted quickly.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like a golden mix to me, but looks like a lot of golden!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My first thought was Golden/Collie mix. What I can't understand, though  , is how anyone can throw a puppy out of a car window!!!!!!!:no:


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> My first thought was Golden/Collie mix. What I can't understand, though  , is how anyone can throw a puppy out of a car window!!!!!!!:no:


Thats what I was thinking too, a golden/collie mix.

Poor pup, how could someone be so cruel to something so precious!! People can definitly be stupid, hateful, and cruel. 
I am glad she will be okay though.. poor pup..


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

She looks like a mix to me too, but she sure is a cute little fur ball. Some people are very cruel, and that is very sad that someone could have even done that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable..*

That puppy is absolutely adorable. She looks a LOT like a Golden to me-could be a Golden Ret./ Collie Mix-what does it matter if she's not purebred.

Golden Ret. and Collie are two WONDERFUL breeds. Hope someone adopts her-can't believe anyone could be so cruel to throw a dog out of a window!!


----------

